# Dock lights Sept. 03



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Despite a prevailing full moon and a predominantly low tide, last night was way too beautiful to pass up. We didn't catch a lot of BIG fish but we did catch "a lot of fish". This gave us a great opportunity to try new flies and presentations. Began throwing a topwater BeerBelly that proved deadly for those fish that were feeding up top. As casting put the fish down we would switch to deeper swimming flies. On top we found a good soft presentation essential. The BeerBelly is a large but very light fly, so a good cast will deliver a nice soft presentation. On those casts that were not so well executed and ended with a hard landing the fish were less interested. The BeerBelly does not float so it was also very productive just below the surface as it produces a subtle swim and push. I first fished a gold Spoon Rat as my deep swimming fly and it produced well. But when I changed to a lipped half and half [half clouser half deceiver] the action really picked up. At one point i caught four fish [three reds and one speck] on four consecutive casts. My half and half has a very slow undulating swim, and seemed to work best when retrieved with slow pulls and short pauses. This fly may have worked so well because of the slow water movements [due to fishing between tides] in conjunction with an almost full moon and glass like conditions. In total we caught between 20-25 specks, the largest being only 18 inches but several within the slot. We also caught 7-10 reds, all short, with the largest being 17 3/4, a hair shy of the slot. Even caught two large croakers. All in all it was a very educational, fun, and beautiful night.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great report. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Fished the lights last night in the kayak for the first time with a fly rod. First cast, first fish on fly, a 24in speck. Needless to say I'm still pretty stoked. Got him on a chartreuse/white clouser. Caught another half dozen specks and a rat red before the with picked up too much. I'm addicted now...


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

That is awesome, to get a 24 incher on a first cast! Way cool. i haven't caught a lot of big specks at night, but I know that is just me. Congratulations on a fine catch and a good night.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Just got back in from another successful trip. Got my 1st on the fly, well my 1st 4 reds. Also got some decent trout. 5 in the slot, plus another 24incher. I was surprized at how tore up my clourser was at the end of the night. Guess I'm gonna need to start throwing some together myself. Might need a little mentoring though, because I'm still new at this and basically still terrible at just about everything. This stuff is addicting though...


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

That is some awesome catching, with results like that it doesn't sound like you should receive mentoring, sounds like you should be giving it. And yes for some of us it really is addictive, especially with results like yours. Fortunately clousers are extremely easy to tie. Saltwater fish are hard on flies, but then tying can be just as addictive as fishing. Congratulations on a great night.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice job guys, and thanks for the report.


----------

